# First Aid course



## Trooper (1 Aug 2006)

I'd like to take a first aid course with St. John Ambulance this month.

Is that all I need to receive the standard/emergency first aid badge for my uniform?

Also, does anyone know if these courses are free?


----------



## rwgill (1 Aug 2006)

If you pass the St. John's Ambulance Emergency course you can wear the badge.  If you pass the St. John's Ambulance Standard course you can wear the badge. (assuming that you are a cadet)

Show your CO your certificate.  Badges are usually distributed by St. John's Ambulance, but I believe that you can also get them through you cadet supply.

You may have to pay for the course, depending on who is giving it and where.  My cadet unit does the course for free as we have several available St. John's Ambulance Instructors.


----------



## The_Falcon (1 Aug 2006)

rwgill said:
			
		

> If you pass the *St. John* Ambulance Emergency course you can wear the badge.  If you pass the *St. John* Ambulance Standard course you can wear the badge. (assuming that you are a cadet)
> 
> Show your CO your certificate.  Badges are usually distributed by *St. John* Ambulance, but I believe that you can also get them through you cadet supply.
> 
> You may have to pay for the course, depending on who is giving it and where.  My cadet unit does the course for free as we have several available *St. John* Ambulance Instructors.



Sorry pet peeve, it is ST. JOHN, it is not possessive or plural.


----------



## medicineman (2 Aug 2006)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Sorry pet peeve, it is ST. JOHN, it is not possessive or plural.



Glad you brought that up - it's a pet peeve of mine too.

MM


----------



## Klc (2 Aug 2006)

You also recieve the training free of charge during summer courses. (at least, I did every year in Vernon)


----------



## HuntKenny (13 Aug 2006)

yeah first aid courses are great. i got my emergency this year. why do they make it that you have to get standard at 14? why not younger?


----------



## 211RadOp (17 Aug 2006)

HuntKenny said:
			
		

> yeah first aid courses are great. i got my emergency this year. why do they make it that you have to get standard at 14? why not younger?



Alot of it has to do with size. Most people under the age of 14 can't give CPR compressions properly at a young age. This can cause either improper technique that will do no good or injury to the casualty.

Just a FAI perspective.


----------



## ryanmann356 (27 Aug 2006)

HuntKenny said:
			
		

> why do they make it that you have to get standard at 14? why not younger?



do you really want a 12 year old kid giving you first aid?
didnt think so


----------



## Burrows (27 Aug 2006)

Cadet Warrant-Mann said:
			
		

> do you really want a 12 year old kid giving you first aid?
> didnt think so


Given a 12 year old with a Standard First Aid and a 14 year old without it, I'll take the 12 year old.


----------



## The_Falcon (27 Aug 2006)

Cadet Warrant-Mann said:
			
		

> do you really want a 12 year old kid giving you first aid?
> didnt think so



I was 12 when I completed my first, first aid course.  It came in handy several times.  The St. John Ambulance Brigade teaches children as young as 8 basic first-aid skills.


----------



## ryanmann356 (27 Aug 2006)

I'd be afraid of the kid dropping a lolly-pop or getting sand in my wound lol j/k
But i'm glad I took the first aid course is cadets, it got me interested in continuing on with it with standard, and eventually first responder, its really interesting.


----------



## 211RadOp (2 Sep 2006)

Cadet Warrant-Mann said:
			
		

> do you really want a 12 year old kid giving you first aid?
> didnt think so



I have taught 8 year old kids First Aid, but never have I taught them CPR.


----------

